# Christian Bale 2009-06-04 - Japan Premiere of Terminator Salvation (32x) Update



## Claudia (5 Juni 2009)

​


----------



## Claudia (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: Christian Bale 2009-06-04 - Japan Premiere of Terminator Salvation (15x)*

*+17*

*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *​


----------



## Holylulu (7 Juni 2009)

Schöne Bilder. Danke.


----------

